# bicep tendon injection



## mamacase1 (Jul 6, 2010)

what cpt code would you use for bicept tendon injeciton?


----------



## JulesofColorado (Jul 6, 2010)

What is the substance being injected?


----------



## JulesofColorado (Jul 6, 2010)

Look at 20550


----------



## EARREYGUE (Jul 6, 2010)

see 20551


----------



## mamacase1 (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks you all for your help.


----------



## DPRATT (Jul 12, 2016)

*Billing 99213 and 20551*

Can you bill 99213 and 20551 together?


----------

